# Good Recirculating BOV options



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I'm looking at the prices for all of these recirculating BOV's and they're quite expensive. I was wondering if there are any good OEM recirc'd BOV's or cheap, but good quality aftermarket BOV's that perhaps some of you would know.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

*forge* bov's are cheap as hell. but if you want OEM, you can get a bluebird bov for cheap on sr20forums


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Bosch BOV as sold on atpturbo.com I think they are about $50.


----------



## GA16powered (May 31, 2005)

yeah, the bosch '710 N' is a great, cheap recirculating valve.


----------

